# Target Bow Pics



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Everybody post pics of your target bows.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

*2005 Hoyt UltraTec*

I'll start.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll have to take some pics of my target rigs


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

First picture is my bow, second is what I can do with it.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

nice shooting


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

wow man!!! that's awesome!!! congrats!!!!! i suck at spot! it just gets to old for me and i just can't seem to make 60 good shots in a row. i normaly wind up in the upper 280's lower 190's, but that's why i stick with 3-D. lol.


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

i currently am waiting for my athens to come, but have my elite set up now. i'll just wait and show the pics when i get my athens.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

bow slayer said:


> First picture is my bow, second is what I can do with it.


Wow! Good shooting, man! Is that an Ultra-Elite?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

bulldogg1119 said:


> i currently am waiting for my athens to come, but have my elite set up now. i'll just wait and show the pics when i get my athens.


Its well worth the wait :wink:
Heres my Accomplice 34,, I will be switching to a different CBE w/ a lens though


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

wow! thanks for the great comments guys!:teeth:

by the way, yes it is an ultra elite. Might get a contender soon though


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

bow slayer said:


> wow! thanks for the great comments guys!:teeth:
> 
> by the way, yes it is an ultra elite. Might get a contender soon though


I thought that you usually shot your red ultra elite


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

hoytboy101 said:


> I thought that you usually shot your red ultra elite


if you would have come to nationals you'd know what happened! :teeth:
anyway, what happened was my string stretched on the red bow the day before nationals,so I got new strings made but they weren't the right length. So i twisted them up, won nationals and came home. When I got home I needed my draw length lengthened, and I couldn't do that with the amount of twists in the cables. So, I switched to the blue bow to get the right length. I liked it so much that I just kept shooting it. Now, I usually shoot the blue one.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Mathews Conquest 4....just put a 28" stab on it and it has a truspot now.


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> Its well worth the wait :wink:
> Heres my Accomplice 34,, I will be switching to a different CBE w/ a lens though


awesome man!!! mine should be here in about two weeks! i can't wait!!!!


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

Here is my Athens Accomplice 34.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

kebees4 said:


> Here is my Athens Accomplice 34.


:mg: :mg: That orange fade to black is awesome!!!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=677627&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1259730008
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=677628&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1259730065

Here are my bows


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice bow achery kid 13!!!!!


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice bow keebees4!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

NICE BOW JOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice bow country boy 173!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

hay guys i have a stablizer on ordor it shoud come on wed. so intel then i well ceep you updated:wink:


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

kebees4 said:


> Here is my Athens Accomplice 34.


that's a nice set up man!!! are you shooting ASA with that?


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

man those athens look really nice hope you like it


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

heres mine


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

DUDE! you should put a transformers logo sticker on it!


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

bulldogg1119 said:


> that's a nice set up man!!! are you shooting ASA with that?


No I will be shooting IBO.


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

Mach12 said:


> man those athens look really nice hope you like it


Smoothest bow I have ever owned. They are great bows.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

why the crap would I put that on my bow


p.s.not loser


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Dont have my target bow yet bow slayer is the next reo nice shooting


----------

